# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  سحور خفيف و زاكي

## الوسادة

مرررررررررررررحبن يا أعضاء حصننا الغالي




 كيفكم شو أخباركم و الله انا زعلانة لأنه رمضان ئرب يخلص و أنا حضرتي هلأ اجيت بس حكيت يللا خلينا نكسب هالكم سحور و كل يوم أحطلكم كم وجبة زاااااكية للسحورر 

أنا متأكدة انه أغلبه رح تكونوا عملتوا بس يللا خلينا نجرب : 


نبلش يللا شو رأيكم تتسحروا اليوم : 





شو رأيكم اليوم نتسحر سندويشات كباب مع كاسة لبن زااااااكية و بيبسي أو عصير يعني حسب الرغبة 


المقادير : 

1 ) 


2 ) 

3 ) 


أو 




أو 



و بهيك بنكون خلصنا سحورنا لليوم و نصيحة الكم عشان يكون زاكي ما تعملوا الكباب بالبيت لأنه ما رح يكون زاكي متل اللي بنشتري من برا و الل يا جماعة انه الكباب اللي من برا غيــــــــــــــــــــــر ازكى بكتير مش عارفة ليش 





باااااااااااااااااااااااي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يا سلام على هيك سحور 
تسلمي الوسادة
والله زمان عنك وعن مواضيعك الحلوة

----------


## الوسادة

خلص إن شالله من يوم و طالع ما في كلمة زمان 

و أهلا و سهلاً بالمرور الحلو هاد 

ايييييييه و الله زمان يا حصن

----------


## الوسادة

*أما بالنسبة لليوم سحورنا هو كالتالي : 


بسم الله نبدأ 

سندويشات لبنة أو جبنة فيتا 



(سندويش بالبنه أو جبنة فيتا )

المقادير

لبنه 
جبنة فيتا 
خيار 
شرايح توست














و إزا كان أحد أفراد العائلة ما بحب اللبنة أو الجبنة


سندويشات المورتديلا حارة)

المقادير

خبز عربي

مورتديلا حارة

موطارد (الخردل)

شرائح جبنة

طماطم وخس 

علبة تونه بصلصلة الطماطم









أما بالنسبة لمشروبنا اليوم فأكيد بتئدروا تتناولوا متل مشروبات مبارح أو ممكن نشرب مع هالسندويشات الزاكية 


شراب القمر دين 

خصوصاً مع سندويشة اللبنة 




او ممكن نشرب شاي 






بااااااااااااي يا حلوين*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هههههههه موضوع حلو واكلات شهية ، والله بالنسبة الي بحب النواشف اكتر من الطبايخ ، استمري يا بعدي استمري ..
يعطيكِ الف عافية*

----------


## الوسادة

> *هههههههه موضوع حلو واكلات شهية ، والله بالنسبة الي بحب النواشف اكتر من الطبايخ ، استمري يا بعدي استمري ..
> يعطيكِ الف عافية*


*ريته صحتين و هنا يا رب مستمرة يخوي مستمرة 

منور أبو الهد*

----------


## الوسادة

*سندويشة الجبنة بالأعشاب




المقادير:

- 2 كوب جبنة غنم 
- نص علبة جبنة سايحة
- ربع كوب مايونيز بنكهة الثوم
- 1 ملعقه صغيرة زعتر
- 1 ملعقه صغيرة ريحان 
- 1 ملعقة صغيرة نعناع
- ربع كوب مكسرات مجروشه (جوز محمص)
- ربع ملعقة صغيرة بابريكا
- 4 حبات طماطم مجففه مقطعه

تخلط المقادير جيدا باليد ووضع بالثلاجه لحين الاستخدام




سندويشة التونه 




المقادير:

- 2 علبة تونه
- ربع كوب بصل اخضر مقطع
- عصير نص ليمونه
- نص كوب جبنة بارميزان مبشوره
- 2 ملعقه كريمه او قشطه
- نص كوب مايونيز
- 1 حبة فلفل بارد مقطع ناعم 
- 1 ملعقه ريحان ونعناع مقطع ناعم
- ملح وفلفل اسود

تخلط كل المقادير ماعدا التونه وفي المرحله الاخيره تضاف التونه وتخلط باليد 

وتترك بالثلاجه لحين الاستخدام ويفضل لمدة لا تقل عن 4 ساعات



أما المشروبات 

عصير الأناناس البارد



المقادير:

- علبة اناناس يبرد قبل التحضير 
- علبة أناناس مقطع قطع صغيرة 
- ايس كريم فانيلا 
- ثلج - ماء 

الطريقة: 

- يخلط الأناناس في خلاط العصير مع الماء الموجود بداخل العلبة 
- يضاف قليل من الماء و سكر حسب الرغبه وقطع الثلج . 
- تحضر الكاسات بوضع الأيس كريم بها على شكل كرة ثم
يصب عليها العصير 
- وتزين بقطع الأناناس وتقدم على الفور


أو 



عصير الليمون 



المقادير: 2 ملعقة سكر، ، ، ليمون ، 2 كوب ماء بارد.

طريقة الاعداد: سخنى الماء والسكر في إناء واتركيه يغلي حتى يذوب السكر ثم ارفعي الاناء واتركيه يبرد. اخلطى حبات الليمون في الخلاط ثم امزجيها مع خليط السكر وعصير الليمون والماء البارد. وأخيرا اسكبي العصير فى أكواب التقديم.

و صحتييييييييييييييييييين و عافية 
رشه ملح و كاسة زيت نعمل أزكى حلويات 
صصصصصح صح صصح صصصصصح صح صصح صحتييييييييييين و عافية*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اللي اله نفس بالأكل بعمل اشهى وازكى اكل بالعالم ليش الحكي ، يعطيكِ الف عافية*

----------

